# What's all this "--" business?



## gingersteve (Apr 30, 2007)

Just wondering. I've seen that almost everyone posting SUMPRODUCT formulae in the questions board precedes their ranges with a double minus --

I've not come across this before - what does it do?


----------



## lenze (Apr 30, 2007)

Perhaps these links will help

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=50840

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=174354

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=115792

lenze


----------



## gingersteve (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks. I did search first, but a search for -- yielded nothing.


----------

